# Brake pad recommendations



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey guys, I need to replace the pads in my fiance's 99 Altima. Not a performance car, not going to the track, just stock. I was looking for recommendations on a good street pad, right now I'm thinking about the Axxis Ultimates. I would love to put Carbotech Bobcats on her car, but its a bit too pricey. Any other suggestions would be great, or feedback on the Ultimates if you have it.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

^^ Bump. Anyone got some input for me?


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

mintexx c1144 (well they call em that in the UK im guessing their called the same in US)


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah, did a little research and turned up reviews like this: 
********************************************************
Hi Piers, 
Fitted mintex to my MK1 supercharged much better than stock, no brake fade and performance improves the harder you use them although seem unresponsive and insufficient when driving sedately. I like them. 
Paul 
*********************************************************

This is for my girl, I need pads that bite hard the first time they are used, in the cold. If they need to be heated up at all, then they won't do. But thankx for the response.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

bumpity bump bump...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

from what i have heard bob catrs would be a terrible chocie because they bite so hard every time you hit the brakes (a pad like that needs to be known how to be used.....chances are she would slam the brakes during an accident and instead of remaining in control she woulkd lock all 4 wheels up.....bad) go with the axxis. good alaround pad.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

pete? said:


> from what i have heard bob catrs would be a terrible chocie because they bite so hard every time you hit the brakes (a pad like that needs to be known how to be used.....chances are she would slam the brakes during an accident and instead of remaining in control she woulkd lock all 4 wheels up.....bad) go with the axxis. good alaround pad.


Thanks pete


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I have the Carbotech Bobcats on my SE-R now. They are a badass performance pad and have decent cold bite. As you said, they are a bit pricey. If made, a good alternative would be the Hawk HPS (NOT the HP+). These have almost the performance of the Carbotechs but are a bit more streetable and about half the price. I run them on my minivan actually and everyone always laughs because it stops like a sports car (and accelerates like a Geo). And by all means, stay away from anything made my EBC.


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

Zac said:


> I have the Carbotech Bobcats on my SE-R now. They are a badass performance pad and have decent cold bite. As you said, they are a bit pricey. If made, a good alternative would be the Hawk HPS (NOT the HP+). These have almost the performance of the Carbotechs but are a bit more streetable and about half the price. I run them on my minivan actually and everyone always laughs because it stops like a sports car (and accelerates like a Geo). And by all means, stay away from anything made my EBC.


Hawks :thumbup:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok, I will weigh in the Hawk HPS as well. And no, I would never get EBC's, don't worry about that!


----------

